# Phoenix Gold Outlaw 1845 Limited Edition VERY RARE!!!!



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Phoenix Gold Outlaw 1845 Limited Edition VERY RARE!!!! - eBay (item 270697584604 end time Feb-01-11 17:51:29 PST)

Phoenix Gold Outlaw 1845 Limited Edition VERY RARE!!!!

This is for the PG collectors...


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Had one. very cool if your going to have it all displayed otherwise its just cool.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

What's not cool is that it doesn't appear to have been as well taken care of as it should.

Still, rare indeed.


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

I had one of these as well. Nothing special performance wise but a decent show piece.


----------

